# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  CKD - Diy Charge Pump kit cho BOB

## CKD

*Diy Charge Pump kit cho BOB*

Do nhu cầu tăng sự an toàn cho các máy CNC mà mình sử dụng. Nên mình muốn cài đặc và sử dụng chức năng *charge pump* của Mach3. Các BOB mình mua được đều không có chức năng này, do đó mình phải tự thiết kế thêm để option vào các BOB đã mua. Cố gắng làm với kích thước nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi nhất có thể khi lắp vào BOB có sẵn.

Mục tiêu:
- Linh kiện đơn giản dể tìm.
- Mạch gọn nhẹ có thể gia công CNC.
- Mạch kết nối với BOB có sẵn dễ dàng nhanh chóng.

Sau khi thiết kế thì ra cái PCB, chạy CNC thì ra như các hình dưới (cái này em chạy bằng con C-frame thần thánh (con CNC đầu tay) http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...g-ve-noi-xu-xa)

Đây là mạch Charge Pump cho Mach3






Khi lắp vào BOB có sẵn thì nó thế này.








Nguyên lý mạch rất đơn giản, trong manual Mach3 đã có giới thiệu

----------

anhcos, Gamo, huynhbacan, ppgas, thanhtrung

----------


## Gamo

Ko có cái charge pump này phiền lắm. Hồi đó em đang chuẩn bị thay dao, ku nhân viên nhanh nhảu đoản cắm điện vào => spindle quay => mém nữa là ko lên đây chém gió với các bác được

----------

anhcos, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Nghe nói nhiều nhưng chưa biết cái này là gì, nghiên cứu manual thôi.
@CKD: sao không có cái sơ đồ vậy em?

----------


## CKD

Cái này có sơ đồ trong manual mach3 đó anh.

----------


## CKD

Thay con Fet bằng 1 con npn nào đó là xong, mạch đơn giản, linh kiện dễ tìm

----------

anhcos, Gamo, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## Diyodira

Kỹ hợn nữa thì vào cnc4pc.com, trong manual của mấy cái LPT interface có hết.
Thanks

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Ko hiểu sao ko có cha nào ở SG bán BOB với charge pump hết ta?

----------


## thiensac

Chào bác CKD!
Mình có mua board BOB như bác ở trên. Nhưng Setup trên Mach3 chưa được.
Bác có thể hướng dẫn giúp mình được không.
Cho mình hỏi thêm 1 vấn đề nữa là.
Mình sử dụng Driver là TB6560 có 3 chân ENB, DIR và PUL (STEP).
Nhưng trên board BOB này chỉ có 2 chân Output là: DIR và PUL.
Cái này đấu nối sao vậy bác.

----------


## CKD

Setup thế nào thì phải xem bạn đấu nối các thiết bị bên ngoài rồi mới biết được.
- Cơ bản thì BOB kiểu này, ve sờn mới thì nó đã tích hợp cái charge-pump vào trên mạch luôn rồi. Dùng hay không là do mình, thay đổi mấy cái jump.
- Thông thường thì driver có 3 tín hiệu vào, Dir/Pulse (hoặc CW/CCW) và En. Loại dữ hơn thì còn cả mớ tín hiệu in/out, một số thì bỏ luôn cái En vì ít được dùng tới. Vậy nên trường hợp của bác chỉ cần đấu Dir/Pulse là được. En cứ bỏ mặc nó.. không sao cả.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác cho hỏi thông thương BOB loại này nếu chết  là chết mấy con nào, lý do tai sao chết

----------


## CKD

Thường chết á..
- Dễ nhất là mấy cụ opto cho input. Rất nhạy cảm, vì đầu vào tiếp xúc trực tiếp với mấy cái do con người đấu vào.. cấp bảo vệ kém nên hay chết.
- Mấy con IC như 74HC14, 74HC245 cũng có thể chết, nhưng rủi ro thấp hơn. Ngay cả có mấy con 7805, 7812 cũng chết.

Nói chung mấy con BOB china, thậm chí là VN cũng chết như nhau.. vì thường những sản phẩm kiểm này chỉ lắp & bán, ít ai ngồi test. Rủi ro hàn không ăn linh kiện (thường), linh kiện hỏng v.v....

Vì sao? Ví dụ như mình không sản xuất BOB, mà mua về bán lại. Biết chắc là tụi làm ra nó chưa hề test. Nhưng với sản phẩm thế này BOB do CKD bán
- Thì CKD nhập hỏa tốc từ chị na về (có hàng trong <5 ngày) thì giá đầu vào đã là 235K rồi.
- Giá bán ra là 300/275K tính luôn tư vấn hướng dẫn tá lã. Chưa nói phải chạy giao hàng, xăng xe, khấu hao xe, bảo hiểm đi đường, bảo hiểm sức khỏe do hít bụi đường v.v...

Vậy thì làm sao mà có thể bỏ công ra test? CKD chỉ chấp nhận giải pháp là nếu có lỗi thì đổi cái mới. Trong lô 10sp đợt hàng đó, có 1 em đi teo, do bác zentic dính thì phải. Đã đổi cho bác ấy  :Smile: .

Tổng kết như vầy. Giã dụ bán tất 9 cái với giá 300K, chưa trừ chi phí thì mỗi cái được 65K, lơi thặng dư được 585K. Hỏng 1 cái hết 235K, vậy còn 350K. Nếu trừ luôn xăng xe và bao nhiêu chi phí khác thì... không thơm tí nào  :Smile: .

Vậy nên những sản phẩm rẻ thế này. Nếu bảo người bán thiếu trách nhiệm thì.. cũng không đúng.
Vì giá trị sp quá rẻ nên thường không được tính thêm phí tư vấn & hướng dẫn. Mình làm bài toán nhỏ thế này nhé... lúc còn là SV mình có đi dạy kèm.. giá bèo thôi 800K/tháng, tuần 2 buổi, mỗi buổi 2 giờ. Vị chi là khoảng 18h/tháng, tương đương 44K/giờ. Để anh em nắm rỏ và đấu nối đúng, chạy tốt. Thường mất ít nhất 30 phút ngồi trao đổi trực tiếp, chưa tính là phải trả lời nhiều cuộc điện thoại. Nếu làm đúng vậy.. mà mức lợi nhuận chưa trừ chi phí thì.. lợi chổ nào?. Chưa nói.. giờ mình làm việc.. mà tính công như kiểu dạy kèm thì chắc.. không ngồi đây viết bài được đâu.

Bán hàng kiểu ấy.. thì không có CKD. Nếu có thì cũng vì mong hổ trợ được cho anh em phần nào hay phần đó.

----------


## cnclaivung

he he, cảm ơn bác nhiều, giờ bác có ở Sadec ko vậy, bác thương tình em lu bu bán cho em 1 cái nhé, ok nhé bác, bia đen đãi bác để ko bác bảo có cái thằng xóc đĩa ở Lai vung nó ảo quá..ka ka
mới dính chưởng 1 cái giờ đang cần quá

----------


## Gamo

Ka ka, ku mà còn BoB kèm charge pump thì bán tau với nhe

----------


## CKD

Cái mục bán hàng đó nó xưa như trái đất rồi bác... lấy đâu mà bán với buôn. Thích thì em nhập về vậy  :Smile: . Mà loại có chargpump nhe.. chắc khoảng 450-500K  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy à, tưởng bác có sẳn, thôi em chơi đở 3t vậy, đợi bác nhập về trong khi có 1 ,2 cái thì kẹt cho bác quá

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

đơn giản mà hay

----------


## vanlam1102

> Cái mục bán hàng đó nó xưa như trái đất rồi bác... lấy đâu mà bán với buôn. Thích thì em nhập về vậy . Mà loại có chargpump nhe.. chắc khoảng 450-500K


cho e hỏi, anh có hay nhập về bob mở rộng không ạ, chỉ có in hoặc out.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, nhập đi pa. Tau đăng ký 1 cái.

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu có các bác đăng kí nữa em xin đăng kí 1 cái, nhập đi bác,

----------


## Mec Sky

> Thay con Fet bằng 1 con npn nào đó là xong, mạch đơn giản, linh kiện dễ tìm


Bác có thể cho em xin sơ đồ cụ thể của bác, giá trị của các linh kiện trong mạch ko ah! E cũng đang làm một tủ điện máy CNC, mong bác giúp đỡ cả cách đấu nối vào mạch BOB như của bác vs ah! Thanks!!!

----------


## CKD

Mạch to không dám làm, chứ mạch nhỏ nhỏ thì vô tư nhé  :Smile: 

Máy này dùng trong clip dưới -> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/62...ter-170x200x60









Máy này dùng trong clip dưới -> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...bo-200x200x150



Note:
- Mạch vẽ bằng AutoCAD 2004 nhé, không phải Eagle hay trình vẽ PCB nào đâu.
- Xuất G-Code với sự hổ trợ của artCAM nhé  :Wink: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  gì chứ cở này thì lão gà mập ú mà thấy là phải khóc thét, lão ấy đòi làm máy chạy PCB chứ có thấy khoe đươc tí sản phẩm nào đâu. Hí hí

----------


## Tuấn

bác CKD và cả nhà cho em hỏi chút, cái máy phay với máy cắt plasma của em dùng BOB china. Khi tắt mở mach3 hay máy tính thì con rơ le nó đóng điện, spín nó quay luôn hoặc mỏ plasma nó cắt luôn.

Bí quá em làm cái nút bấm, có con rơ le chi chi đó để bật mach3 xong rồi mới bật cái nút ..... rồi thì tắt cái nút trước khi tắt mach3....

Cho em hỏi cái charge pump này có khăc phục được tình trạng trên không ạ ? 

Em củm ơn.

----------


## saudau

> bác CKD và cả nhà cho em hỏi chút, cái máy phay với máy cắt plasma của em dùng BOB china. Khi tắt mở mach3 hay máy tính thì con rơ le nó đóng điện, spín nó quay luôn hoặc mỏ plasma nó cắt luôn.
> 
> Bí quá em làm cái nút bấm, có con rơ le chi chi đó để bật mach3 xong rồi mới bật cái nút ..... rồi thì tắt cái nút trước khi tắt mach3....
> 
> Cho em hỏi cái charge pump này có khăc phục được tình trạng trên không ạ ? 
> 
> Em củm ơn.


Nó là thuốc trị bịnh này đó bác.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nó là thuốc trị bịnh này đó bác.


Úi giời ơi vậy hả bác, nhà mình có cụ nào làm được cái mạch này để lại cho em mấy cái đi, pls.  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Mạch này có bán mờ cụ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mạch này có bán mờ cụ.


Em tìm mới thấy robot3t họ bán bob có charge pump, cụ biết chỗ nào bán cái charge pump để lắp vào bob không ạ ? em chả tiếc mấy cái bob đang dùng đâu, chỉ là chưa biết cách đấu nối bob với cả khai báo mach3 nên ngại thay đổi thui ợ

----------


## Khoa C3

Mr.Tập có bán nhưng giờ này cụ ý nghiể tết rồi.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em vừa học được chiêu này của cụ CKD, đưa lên đây để cụ nào cũng gà như em cùng biết ợ. ( cái này chắc gì lão Nam CNC đã biết há há há há  :Smile:   :Smile:   )

Củm ơn cụ CKD nhiều nhiều nhóe  :Smile: 

Cái máy phay và plasma em nghịch đều có charge pump mà vì không biết là nó có nên rứt là lắm phiền toái.

Vỉ BOB của em nó có 4 cái cắm màu vàng vàng như thế này :





Ở cái chỗ em khoanh tròn đỏ đỏ nó có cái cắm màu vàng, rút nó ra cắm sang bên cạnh ( chỗ 2 chân còn trống ý ) là xong ợ. Vào output, activ cái charge pump lên, khai port 1 nếu chỉ dùng 1 bob, pin 14 là xong ợ.

Thía là sờ pín của em nó không tự chạy, plasma không tự cắt khi bật máy nữa ợ. 

Củm ơn lão CKD lần nữa, đầu tháng 3 em vào tận nhà lão em mời lão chầu bia lão nhá  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition, Nam Long

----------


## Gamo

> *Diy Charge Pump kit cho BOB*
> 
> Do nhu cầu tăng sự an toàn cho các máy CNC mà mình sử dụng. Nên mình muốn cài đặc và sử dụng chức năng *charge pump* của Mach3. Các BOB mình mua được đều không có chức năng này, do đó mình phải tự thiết kế thêm để option vào các BOB đã mua. Cố gắng làm với kích thước nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi nhất có thể khi lắp vào BOB có sẵn.
> 
> Mục tiêu:
> - Linh kiện đơn giản dể tìm.
> - Mạch gọn nhẹ có thể gia công CNC.
> - Mạch kết nối với BOB có sẵn dễ dàng nhanh chóng.
> 
> ...


Mạch này của CKD xấu giai bắt tín hiệu charge pump từ pin nào? Và kiểm soát chân nào trong BoB rứa?

----------


## biết tuốt

Charge p thì chân nào chả được bác gà, e hay lây chân 1 ,

----------


## Gamo

Hehe ý mình là lão ấy câu cái mạch addon vào thế nào ấy mà. Trước em toàn phải câu từ chân lpt để đóng cái relay bên ngoài, mod oải lắm ợ

----------


## biết tuốt

mất 30' là căng chứ mấy bác , nhanh quá nhiều lúc không tốt nhé hehe

----------


## Lenamhai

Cái vụ bảo hành này thì anh có nhiểu vố đau rồi, bán 3 cái mach3 USB gần hết bảo hành nó ngỏm củ tỏi, chạy đi chạy về cảm trăm km ăn vố đau. rút kinh nghiêm mua hàng chính hãng mắc chút mà an toàn và uy tín, không choi với thằng Tập đểu được

----------

